
Show HN: Office Unbound – Advice on Remote Work from Developers, CEO's and more - chrisfrantz
https://www.officeunbound.com
======
chrisfrantz
Not a developer, but I wanted to challenge myself to create a blog from
scratch without a CMS. It's hosted on Github Pages, written with Bootstrap 4
Alpha, SSL via cloud flare and domain via name cheap.

